# Grinding noise in my 91 SE-R



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

My 91 SE-R makes a strange grinding/rubbing noise at the right front tire. It only makes it when the car is in gear and I take my foot off the gas. It goes away after the car has been driven for about 20 minutes. I checked the tire while the car was still and it doesn't appear to be close enough to rub anything. Has anyone had a problem similar to this and found out how to fix it?

Michael

98 Contour SVT
91 SE-R


----------



## tpbishop (Jun 10, 2002)

Does it happen under hard decelleraton? If so, it's probably a bad front engine mount.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

It happens any time I take my foot off the gas when the car is in gear. It goes away or becomes less noticable after about 20 minutes of driving.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

I would check both axels (CV's and ware) and maybe check your tranny fluid to see if it's something grinding in your tranny housing. It sounds like a drivetrain problem more than a wheel rubbing issue.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

Sounds like a bad engine mount. I've had the same problem. In my case, the noise got worse in cold weather. Unfortuantely, I don't recall if it went away with heat. In any event, it cost me about $100 to do (I didn't feel like replacing the mount myself.)


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

nismo_ser1 said:


> *I would check both axels (CV's and ware) and maybe check your tranny fluid to see if it's something grinding in your tranny housing. It sounds like a drivetrain problem more than a wheel rubbing issue. *



take this guys advice...just lean down and check the boot...dont want that rim fallin off on the highway and passing you...kindof embarassing to have your own rim pass you


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

mball said:


> *My 91 SE-R makes a strange grinding/rubbing noise at the right front tire. It only makes it when the car is in gear and I take my foot off the gas. It goes away after the car has been driven for about 20 minutes. I checked the tire while the car was still and it doesn't appear to be close enough to rub anything. Has anyone had a problem similar to this and found out how to fix it?
> 
> Michael
> 
> ...



Check the wheel bearings ( something we don't think about )


----------

